# mittens vs gloves?



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Mittens all the way for me. More comfortable, warmer, and let's be honest but dexterity in gloves sucks anyway.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Mittens!

Warmer, and you can act like Doctor Zoidberg.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

last year we had our annual trip on the coldest spell of the winter. Hotel is already booked, lift tickets purchased, days off work already taken you just dress warm. When we hit the hill it was -10*F without windchill added in. I have gloves and my hands never got cold, my face another story.

Personal choice more than anything

Plus they also have this hybrid type glove/mitten


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Depends on what u need. 99% of the time mitts are too hot for me, so I like to wear cheap lifty/work style gloves.

Its nice to have a good pair of mitts for the cold days to be sure.

Snagged these off Whiskey for 9 bucks this summer...anybody use this brand before?


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Mittens!!! with glove liners.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Gloves.......so I can do this.....:finger1:


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Defcon Gloves and Mitts, best I've found.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Mitts or lobsters.

Hudson Collective is about to destroy all. But my Howls have actually held up very well. Celtek Trippin Pros should be pretty money. Real leather and Outdry. Then Rad is doing beefy nylon full silicon palms. Depends on what you need where your money goes really.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh and Slyder, Phunkshun merino Ballerclava for your face. And the ultra cold days I combo that with a 2L or my trusty hardshell.


----------



## dieseld (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks for confirming what I thought, gentlemen! U rock!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Nivek said:


> Mitts or lobsters.
> 
> Hudson Collective is about to destroy all. But my Howls have actually held up very well. Celtek Trippin Pros should be pretty money. Real leather and Outdry. Then Rad is doing beefy nylon full silicon palms. Depends on what you need where your money goes really.


What's the deal with this Hudson Collective? What's so special about them?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Oh and Slyder, Phunkshun merino Ballerclava for your face. And the ultra cold days I combo that with a 2L or my trusty hardshell.


Sold Out kinda weird this time of year isn't eveyone getting their stock in...
My kids have Merino ballerclava's but dad is always the last to get good gear. My money goes to all their gear and I have to wait to get my gear. 
So not right !!


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I like a couple of the Phunkshun neck thingies but they're sold out on Amazon. I think the Merino would be too warm though. 

As far as gloves I have Dakine Titans. With the included liners they have like 520g of insulation. Often take out the liners in the afternoon.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

My reusch leather 3 finger mitts rule for cold weather. Cannot wear them if its not cold as fuck.
External seams add to comfort and longevity too


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> What's the deal with this Hudson Collective? What's so special about them?


Steve Fisher started a snowboard glove brand being made by Swany. So now snowboarders can wear Swany and not hate themselves for it.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Nivek said:


> Steve Fisher started a snowboard glove brand being made by Swany. So now snowboarders can wear Swany and not hate themselves for it.


Interesting...


----------



## direride (Aug 6, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> Depends on what u need. 99% of the time mitts are too hot for me, so I like to wear cheap lifty/work style gloves.
> 
> Its nice to have a good pair of mitts for the cold days to be sure.
> 
> Snagged these off Whiskey for 9 bucks this summer...anybody use this brand before?



yah man, i usually rock the POW Gloves "transfilmer gloves" for night ridin, park laps and spring riding. the open index finger is prime for strikin lighters or crackin brews. ive had good luck with POW GLOVES brand. 
wish i knew how to add a picture here


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mitts are the only thing that keep my fingers warm. 

I like the Level-V Mitts. I've been using them for 4 years now and they've held up great. They have a removable liner that I've only needed on sub-zero, single digit temp. days! They also have integrated wrist protection.

Here is the newer model of the ones I have.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Usually I prefer mittens - I've always cold hands - but as they're not handy to grab the avybackpack trigger, I often wear gloves. Usually with cold hands. 

But last year, was handed a great thing in Fairbanks when on a mushing trip, little single-use sachets with IRRC charcoal, they got warm if in contact with air and stayed warm >6hrs. Bought some packs there to use them for snowboarding, one sachet per day, changing every odd hour from one glove to the other. They were brilliant, no cold hands even in freezing cold. 
Need to find/get them here!


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Swany Triplex Mittens have never let me down. :10:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Usually I prefer mittens - I've always cold hands - but as they're not handy to grab the avybackpack trigger, I often wear gloves. Usually with cold hands.
> 
> But last year, was handed a great thing in Fairbanks when on a mushing trip, little single-use sachets with IRRC charcoal, they got warm if in contact with air and stayed warm >6hrs. Bought some packs there to use them for snowboarding, one sachet per day, changing every odd hour from one glove to the other. They were brilliant, no cold hands even in freezing cold.
> Need to find/get them here!


 these?










WhoaMan they are on every gas station counter and supermarket checkout here. I don't use them much but people know how much I ride and give me 100's it seems randomly....

I actually use them in my audio pocket, as cold will kill a phone battery real quick, plus it sits right on my chest generating a little heat at the core.

They also make ones with sticky on them to put in your shoes or something (seems retardo, but u can slap it to the back of a phone).

Many gloves have little pockets with zippers on the back of the hand for putting these lil fuckers in.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> these?
> 
> WhoaMan they are on every gas station counter and supermarket checkout here. I don't use them much but people know how much I ride and give me 100's it seems randomly....


Yay! Good to know. I need 100s of 'em! I literally freeze my ass feet hands off every winter day, horseriding in the ice cold wind we always have.


Yiiiks! 150$ for 40 sachets! Damn European prices!


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

These things are the best. Keep you nice and toasty. I put one in my chest pocket when it's really cold, makes a big difference.150$ for 40 sachets! this is a ripoff Neni. We shoud send you some.I buy them for $0.50/bag. But you can buy Zippo Hand warmer for around $20 and just recharge it with lighter fuel. You can actully control how warm it's will be.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Mitts always get the job done for me. Those hand warmers are usually too hot to keep directly in my mitts, but on a really cold day I will keep one in a pocket so when I have to take my mitts off to make a binding adjustment/clean my goggles I can quickly warm my hand back up. Never thought about putting one in a chest/media pocket, that's a really good idea though. The feet warmers would be great for horseback riding, I love them for hunting, not so good for snowboarding though.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

cookiedog said:


> These things are the best. Keep you nice and toasty. I put one in my chest pocket when it's really cold, makes a big difference.150$ for 40 sachets! this is a ripoff Neni. We shoud send you some.I buy them for $0.50/bag.


Body is never cold, just hands n feet are a problem. Got thermo soles with batteries which help but only last a limited time. Hacking in winter always ends in very painful frozen feet.

If they're so cheap at yours... Need to check if I can order a big stock of them from the US then. Really loved them. They were my insurance for warm hands AND feet all day in AK


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Nivek said:


> Steve Fisher started a snowboard glove brand being made by Swany. So now snowboarders can wear Swany and not hate themselves for it.


I just bought an Obermeyer Oxnard jacket and Swany Norse mittens. Do i get my snowboarder card revoked now? I couldn't pass up the deal on the jacket. $160 for a $350 dollar Recco equipped, 20,000mm jacket. The mitts i just needed to replace my old falling apart ones and liked the ones i got.


----------



## mosf88 (Mar 1, 2013)

taco tuesday said:


> Mittens!!! with glove liners.


I agree completely. I also have a large loose fitting goretex mitten shell (no lining) for warmer days.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

taco tuesday said:


> I just bought an Obermeyer Oxnard jacket and Swany Norse mittens. Do i get my snowboarder card revoked now? I couldn't pass up the deal on the jacket. $160 for a $350 dollar Recco equipped, 20,000mm jacket. The mitts i just needed to replace my old falling apart ones and liked the ones i got.


Swany is at least passinle. Obermeyer though? No. You fail. Plus you can get a 30k bonfire for likely a similar price if you look hard enough and then it'll actually be cut well and will last a hell of a lot longer. Aside from brands like Arcteryx, North Face, Mtn Hardware, Marmot, Flylow, etc, most ski brand outerwear is overpriced trash. You'll probably be fine, but if it were my money I'd return that jacket and search out some Volcom, Bonfire, or Homeschool.

And RECCO has never really been a draw for me personally. It's just body recovery.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Nivek said:


> And RECCO has never really been a draw for me personally. It's just body recovery.


QFT

If they're finding you using Recco, they're almost certainly recovering your corpse.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, if it ever came to it i am sure my family would appreciate recovering my corpse...

I wasn't really looking for a jacket, i was at a local shops season opening sale trying to find boots for my girlfriend and just looked through the sale stuff and found the jacket.

This weekend i was at REI and found a sweet Arcteryx shell on clearance for 500 bucks. The north face stuff wasn't much cheaper.

All of it is better than the Snozu jacket i scored a marshalls for 30 bucks and have been rocking for 5 years. Maybe i was in the market for a jacket after all.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

cookiedog said:


> These things are the best.
> 
> ...But you can buy Zippo Hand warmer for around $20 and just recharge it with lighter fuel. You can actully control how warm it's will be.


I love those things! I had 3-4 of them when I was a kid. For the longest time it was impossible to find them! All you could get were those shitty types that used stick fuel! They sucked! (…maybe it was just there in CA.) :shrug: They will keep you really warm in the coldest of weather if kept inside your jacket and they last for hours. You do have to be careful with them though. They can get hot enough to burn skin, even in the pouch!

That said, I've never really needed them, or any other type of warmers when snowboarding! I'm usually staying active enough to keep pretty warm. But then, we don't have 10-15-20 minute lift rides to get cold on here either,.. so???


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> But then, we don't have 10-15-20 minute lift rides to get cold on here either,.. so???


Ya but we do have -5 -10 -15 degree temps not including the windchills


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

slyder said:


> Ya but we do have -5 -10 -15 degree temps not including the windchills


True! I was at Boyne for a week in Feb. last year when it was in the neg numbers. One day it was like -19° @ first chair. Only time I've _ever_ had to stop riding to go into the lounge and get blood back in my toes! Thurs of that week was only -5° but we had 30mph winds with gusts to 40-50! I still rode all day, cuz lets face it! I paid to be there,.. I ain't stayin' in the room! But that particular day was more about survivial instead of fun! (…next morning I said to hell with first chair and waited for the temp to hit 0° before heading out!) :signlol:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

….however, with the liners in my Level-V gloves? My hands were toasty!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> True! I was at Boyne for a week in Feb. last year when it was in the neg numbers. One day it was like -19° @ first chair. Only time I've _ever_ had to stop riding to go into the lounge and get blood back in my toes! Thurs of that week was only -5° but we had 30mph winds with gusts to 40-50! I still rode all day, cuz lets face it! I paid to be there,.. I ain't stayin' in the room! But that particular day was more about survivial instead of fun! (…next morning I said to hell with first chair and waited for the temp to hit 0° before heading out!) :signlol:


That is exactly the kinda weather we had at last years "Orphaned Dad's Weekend" No one sat in the hotel, we had our lift tickets, we were at the hill. 
Not the sole reason but we were in the glades and it was really out of the wind there so wasn't bad. Plus all that body movement really heats you up. I don't remember anyone in the group coming in cuz they were cold....tired yes...cold no :wavetowel2:


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

Cant believe Hestra hasn't got a mention.

I have the fall line glove, blows everything else I have had out of the water in every department.

I don't have the luxury of going inside when it gets cold most of the time, so these have been a real life saver.


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

MGD81 said:


> Cant believe Hestra hasn't got a mention.


I went through two pairs of gloves last year, one burton one dakine, and always had iced-over gloves and cold fingers from the slow and windy lifts at loveland. This year I got some hestra gore-tex mitts, can't wait to try em out!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

jjb7733 said:


> I went through two pairs of gloves last year, one burton one dakine, and always had iced-over gloves and cold fingers from the slow and windy lifts at loveland. This year I got some hestra gore-tex mitts, can't wait to try em out!


Dakine seems hit or miss. I had one pair that lasted 60+ days and were great. Bought another pair to replace those and literally blew them out on the first day.


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

My Dakine's have held up well, they just turn into ice cubes really easily, the Burtons I had tore off the velcro strap within a week


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

my Black Diamond gloves have been great but they have been replaced by a new pair of Hestras which seem even better


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> Depends on what u need. 99% of the time mitts are too hot for me, so I like to wear cheap lifty/work style gloves.
> 
> Its nice to have a good pair of mitts for the cold days to be sure.
> 
> Snagged these off Whiskey for 9 bucks this summer...anybody use this brand before?


Pow makes the best gloves IMO. Used to be a straight up mitt guy but I got some Pow's (Assaults if I remember correctly) And bar none best gloves I ever wore.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

It may have been bad luck, but the stitching between the thumb and index finger on my pair of POW GTX Stealth gloves came apart after 3 days of use. I was able to return them and got a full refund, but I was disappointed after reading so many good reviews on them. I'm guessing it was just a rare quality control issue. I just couldn't get another pair for myself. I picked up some Burton AK Clutch gloves as a replacement and I've been really happy with them.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Sucks how one bad experience can tarnish a brand for an individual. I'll never buy 32 boots again no matter how good the reviews seem because of my personal experience.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

No doubt. I believe they are still good gloves based on how many positive reviews people on here and elsewhere have posted. It's like you said though, one negative experience for me personally and it's hard to buy that brand again. Funny with your example since I'm a big fan of 32 boots. 

As to the original question, I prefer gloves. I believe mittens are warmer, but I don't like the feeling of them. It's a personal preference.


----------



## Peyto (Mar 21, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Dakine seems hit or miss. I had one pair that lasted 60+ days and were great. Bought another pair to replace those and literally blew them out on the first day.


Same experience here. Bought a pair that unseamed on the first day. Warrantied them and got sent a newer model that are going 50 days strong.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Dakine seems hit or miss. I had one pair that lasted 60+ days and were great. Bought another pair to replace those and literally blew them out on the first day.





Peyto said:


> Same experience here. Bought a pair that unseamed on the first day. Warrantied them and got sent a newer model that are going 50 days strong.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Dakines have never lasted me a second season. Never because of them falling apart, they just absorb water and don't keep my fingers warm at all. My Swany mitts on the other hand have been solid for at least 5 continuous seasons and I still use them for super cold days.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

freshy said:


> Dakines have never lasted me a second season. Never because of them falling apart, they just absorb water and don't keep my fingers warm at all. My Swany mitts on the other hand have been solid for at least 5 continuous seasons and I still use them for super cold days.


I had an awesome pair of Swany mitts with glove inners that lasted years including a full jobless bum season at Red  If I needed cold weather gear I'd consider these again.

It's not that cold in NZ so my AK Yetis are perfect low profile mitts with good waterproofing. Way too expensive though, probably wouldn't buy them again...


----------



## Stony Rice (Apr 5, 2014)

I use the Loki Access Mitt. Very warm but allow you to air out and use your fingers when necessary. 

http://www.lokiusa.com/product_detail.php?id=M101


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Switched to mittens about 20 years ago and never suffered from cold fingers again. Goretex shell with some type of Polartec inner mitt is what works best for me. Burton AK mitts have served me well over the years. My previous pair as lasted for many many many years. Bought the 2014 version last christmas. They seemed cheaper at first. Not as well made and comfortable (no pre-forming), but they have done a good job so far.


----------



## dieseld (Aug 27, 2014)

So, finally getting back to this thread!!!

OK, just bought a pair of gordini, 2 burtons and a dakine, all from Amazon. 

The gordinie and Dakine and Gordon honestly felt a bit too warm and I was going to go with the Burton Goretex. Seemed warm and breathable with just the mitt and not the added removable liner (which is supposed to work with cell phone screens but didnt) BUT I returned them all. Reason? I also use Dakine wrist guards and although they worked best with the Burtons, it was a bit tight.


So I would have kept the Burtons but can anyone now recommend not necessary a warm mitt but one with the wrist guard built in? 

Worse come to worse, I could buy an extra large burton mitt(I only need large) just to accommodate the wrist guards. Comments?

(an aside, this 40 year old is also getting azzpads.....nearly killed my coccyx this week!)


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Depends on what u need. 99% of the time mitts are too hot for me, so I like to wear cheap lifty/work style gloves.
> 
> Its nice to have a good pair of mitts for the cold days to be sure.
> 
> Snagged these off Whiskey for 9 bucks this summer...anybody use this brand before?


By the way these were dogshit. Tons of seams on the inside, super uncomfortable, sure they were only 9 bucks, but worth zero. For true spring gloves, neoprene, otherwise:

Flylow/end.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

snowklinger said:


> By the way these were dogshit. Tons of seams on the inside, super uncomfortable, sure they were only 9 bucks, but worth zero. For true spring gloves, neoprene, otherwise:
> 
> Flylow/end.


How does flylow stand up to the rope?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

bksdds said:


> How does flylow stand up to the rope?


Don't use a rope but they are an all leather work glove so I think they are ideal. 

Also they are very affordable, replaceable. 

I will be replacing any of my current set based on the smell inside as the outside will outlast the inner funk. (gloves and mitts)


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

dieseld said:


> ...but one with the wrist guard built in?


I had the Snowlife Rider with built in (can be removed) wristguards and they were _very_ durable, the guards were comfy.


----------



## qc89sc (Nov 19, 2014)

*gloves vs mitts?*

I'm a gloves guy, i now have spyder goretex gloves, always had cold hand since new -_-. theyre really tough and quality but not warm engouh... Want to upgrade to hestra stuff, want to buy army leather gore tex 3finger mitt. anyone tried them? wou can also buy liner to put in it :surprise: They cost a lot of $$$ but must be really durable?


----------



## dieseld (Aug 27, 2014)

Snow life rider, can't find on Amazon. Are they outside the us?


----------



## Quinn9245 (Jan 3, 2016)

Have any of you guys ever used freethepowder.com gloves or mitts? Thinking about getting a pair of their mitts, but it's a tiny company so I can't find any info on how they are.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I guess i must be the weird one here. Barely ever get cold hands and right now my go-to set of hand protection is a pair of 'over cuff' mittens that came with liners, but are essentially just a shell. I never use the liners, just the shell, which is quite large so my fingers move freely inside of that.

... And they are super easy to take off for checking my phone, or on the lift to cool my fingers down since it seems 90% of my bodyheat ends up there.

Currently looking for another set like this, it seems most are dedicated to keeping your fingers super toasty (especially the over the cuff style). Would also love to find some even lighter spring time mits (I think Rad Gloves does some where the back panel is a light weight material)


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

dieseld said:


> Snow life rider, can't find on Amazon. Are they outside the us?



Catalog - SNOWLIFE

Probably only available in Europe :dry: They're on amazon.de or amazon.co.uk


----------



## andyl9063 (Aug 4, 2014)

Quinn9245 said:


> Have any of you guys ever used freethepowder.com gloves or mitts? Thinking about getting a pair of their mitts, but it's a tiny company so I can't find any info on how they are.


i just order a pair of mittens. The quality seems great, yet I haven't had chance to test it out until next season.


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

I ride with North Face mitts. Low profile and warm....much warmer than my gloves. Gotta love North Face!


----------



## Quinn9245 (Jan 3, 2016)

andyl9063 said:


> i just order a pair of mittens. The quality seems great, yet I haven't had chance to test it out until next season.


When you get them, let me know what they feel like out of the box. I think they're going to be super high quality, judging from the guy's love of quality control, but you can't really tell until you've hand them in your hands.


----------



## andyl9063 (Aug 4, 2014)

Quinn9245 said:


> When you get them, let me know what they feel like out of the box. I think they're going to be super high quality, judging from the guy's love of quality control, but you can't really tell until you've hand them in your hands.


I just got them. Quality seems to be excellent. The leather is super soft. I test the mittens and was able to hold my gopro sticks. Only thing was I thought they were made here, but turns out its in Pakistan. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quinn9245 (Jan 3, 2016)

I guess he couldn't make them for that price in the US. Did you get the leather treatment or the wrist straps?


----------



## andyl9063 (Aug 4, 2014)

Quinn9245 said:


> I guess he couldn't make them for that price in the US. Did you get the leather treatment or the wrist straps?


I didn't get the wrist straps, I'm make some at home and I got some snow sneal cheaper at local ace. Let me know if u have any more questions. I wish I can test them out this season, it'll have to wait for next season. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------

